# Where to Crab



## CaptP (Feb 6, 2014)

I just got the boat back in order and planning on doing some crabbing this year. Trying to switch it up a bit from fishing all the time. Like to get the nephews involved so I figured this would be a good way. In the past I would venture close to Baltimore and crab around the rivers of the Chesapeake. Had a lot of success in the Wye. Was wondering if anyone had any recommendations of where to try around DE or Ocean City. Summer can't come quick enough


----------



## CaptP (Feb 6, 2014)

I was just looking into this myself. Check out http://www.wheretocrab.com. They have some good info along with a section on Blue Crab Hot Spots. The site will also give you some ideas on what areas/depths to find the crabs. Good luck!


----------



## samtheman (Feb 6, 2014)

Just checked that site out, good stuff. I also saw a link off that site to http://www.CrabTips.com. The have some really good crabbing tips on that site. I like the write up on best crabbing bait. That's always been a big debate among crabbers. I always went with the necks but I'm going to try some razor clams this year. I like the idea of them lasting longer in the water.

Also, I knew I should of starting using topless traps a long time ago. I think I'm going to get rid of the old box traps and go with topless this year. Try Woodland Beach area next time your out in DE. Caught some nice ones out there in the past.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Speaking from personal experience me and my dad have found Miles River near St. Michaels to be a good area. But not sure how far you want to travel. Also Thompsons Creek which is right by the Bay Bridge is also a favorite.


----------



## fishncrab (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, we're about a month away from the start of the crabbing season. It really can't come soon enough. Thanks for the link to http://wheretocrab.com. I'm always looking to find some new spots to try. I agree with light tackler, we've done well in Thompsons Creek in the years past. How do you guys think the crab numbers will be after this brutally cold winter?


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Hopefully it will be a solid season. Another website you may want to check out if you haven't already is bluecrab.info They have a forum similar to this where you can read up on crabbing reports around the area.


----------



## CaptP (Feb 6, 2014)

I know the season just started but has anyone been out crabbing yet? Any crabs around or are they still sleeping???


----------



## Jimmy Guan (Jun 5, 2014)

How did the crabbing go? It's summer now so I'm eager to hear about the catch and the weather up there so I might be visiting family there soon. If you are still looking for more places to go crab, I've stumbled onto http://crabbinghq.com. Pretty good info on there. Cheers.


----------

